# San Antonio, TX - Rifts Campaign LFP on Saturday Afternoons



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2011)

I've decided that I would like to start up a new Rifts campaign. The time I am hoping for is every other Saturday afternoon from noon to 5 pm. If possible, I will get a room at Dragon's Lair, but otherwise, I will be hosting at my home which is just west of Leon Valley near the Grissom and Culebra intersection.

I will be setting the campaign on Rifts Earth in North America with the possibility of some dimension-hopping and even time travel. I will be using the Rifts Ultimate Edition version of the rules and all OCCs and RCCs within that book will be available for players. I may allow other OCCs, RCCs and races native to North America on a case-by-case basis. I'll be incorporating some of the new Dimensional Outbreak material into the game as well. The focus of the game will be on exploration and sheer survival. I'll also incorporate some feedback from players on what they want out of the game. I may also allow characters you have already played in other Palladium games if I feel they will fit into the campaign; so if you have a favorite old character somewhere feel free to dig out the character sheet and show it to me. Even if they don't come from Rifts Earth, there is no reason a rift couldn't have snatched them out of their native dimension and put them there.

I am looking for somewhere between 4 and 8 players. You can post to this thread or send me a PM if you are interested. The date of the first game will be determined as soon as I find enough interested players.

*Cross-Posted*
Dragon's Lair Comics & Fantasy
Pen & Paper Games


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2011)

I just thought I'd post an update to this thread on the status of the game. So far I have found three players. Characters in the group so far are a Mind Melter, possibly a Ley Line Walker, and one undecided. I am thinking about starting out the game in Phase World but having characters native to Rifts Earth. They will witness the Dimensional Outbreak begin in the Three Galaxies and bring some of the knowledge gained there back to Rifts Earth hoping to save their own world from the ravages of the Minion War.

I am planning to start this game sometime in December or January so get in touch with me if you are interested.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 25, 2011)

Another bump. I have four players so far. I would like to have one or two more if anyone is interested.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2012)

The first game will be on January 28th from 12:00 PM to 6:00 PM. Please PM me or post here if you are interested. I still have room for another player or two.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 27, 2012)

*UPDATE!*
The first game will be this Saturday. I have four players but I will still take another one or two if anyone is interested. PM or post, if you would like to join.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 25, 2012)

Right now I have five players but one is on the fence about whether or not he will continue to be available. I would still like to have one or two more players. All character concepts are open for discussion, although the party lacks an Adventurer & Scholar OCC. The current party consists of a Battle Magus, a Mind Melter, a Combat 'Borg, and a Master Assassin (plus a Burster if he is able to continue playing).


----------



## WreakingHavoc (Feb 28, 2012)

I am interested and will contact you.
Diablo 3 Guide


----------



## dragonis111 (Feb 29, 2012)

well I live in san antonio and pretty close to dragons lair, but sadly I don't play rifts as I dont have the extra time to learn and devote to it, I used to play pathfinders society at dragons lair up until I get fed up with the society rules.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 5, 2012)

Learning to play Rifts is not difficult. The system is pretty simple at its core, very similar to d20 games. There are a lot of options which can appear daunting, but most are rarely used in actual play. Learning to run Rifts is a completely different monster, because you can take the campaign in an infinite number of directions. But I have taught plenty of new players Rifts before and they are usually surprised at how simple it is to play once they sit down at the table.


----------



## hoboclaus (Mar 25, 2012)

*Havnt played rifts before*

Hi my names mike, i havnt played rifts before but would be open to learning it. Are there still slots open in the game?


----------

